
To aspiring developers: “Look at my app,” a quick how-to - cmod
https://medium.com/tiny-design/to-aspiring-developers-look-at-my-app-a-quick-how-to-8e489d02d546#.ucg3wmsq5
======
Outdoorsman
Excellent practical advice...

